# Reverse Host (PTR)



## spencky88 (23. Okt. 2012)

Hi ,
jetzt kommt bei mir aber ein ding nach dem anderen 

in letzter zeit bekomme ich immer wieder und wieder emails zurück mit dem Vermerk ">: host mail.XXXXXXXX.com[91.203.XXX.XX] said: 450 4.7.1 Client
    host rejected: cannot find your reverse hostname, [62.214.XXX.XXX] (in
    reply to RCPT TO command)"

Ich hab jetzt schon gemacht und getan, alle einstellungen versuch hin zu biegen , aber ich bekomm es nicht hin :S

Wäre jemand so lieb mir zu erklären wie ich unter ispc3 und debian 6 den PTR richtig einrichte?! 
ich verzweifel ^^

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## mare (24. Okt. 2012)

Gar nicht ;-)

Den PTR muß dein Provider oder du im Kundencenter des Providers setzen.

PTR Resource Record


Alternativ muß du deinen Server so nennen wie der PTR lautet also z.B. vserver01325231513.provider.de
Das würde ich dir aber nicht empfehlen. Besser einen ordentlichen PTR setzen lassen.


----------



## miglosch (22. Dez. 2012)

Zitat von mare:


> Gar nicht ;-)
> 
> Den PTR muß dein Provider oder du im Kundencenter des Providers setzen.
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall den PTR vom Provider setzen lassen!

Und Vorsicht bei Servern mit mehreren IPs!


----------

